# man page section titles for ell and en



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Dec 20, 2017)

The man page for 'man(1)' lists titles for nine man page sections:

FreeBSD General Commands Manual
FreeBSD System Calls Manual
FreeBSD Library Functions Manual
FreeBSD Kernel Interfaces Manual
FreeBSD File Formats Manual
FreeBSD Games Manual
FreeBSD Miscellaneous Information Manual
FreeBSD System Manager's Manual
FreeBSD Kernel Developer's Manual
But the man page, in listing the default for the -S switch, hints at two more sections: l (ell) and n (en). Sure enough, those sections do exist. What's in them is entirely unfamiliar to me. What would be fair titles for those two other sections?


----------



## p3rj (Dec 20, 2017)

I think _n_ is for new commands, and you will also find this as a possible section if you go to the FreeBSD manual page facility at https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi, but I have no idea what pages actually qualify as new. Further I seem to remember that _l_ would be used for local manual pages.


----------

